# drywall screw bit ?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm confused. That is used IN a drill. ....and it's totally un-necessary. 
I drywalled my whole house with a phillips bit in my variable speed drill. 

DM


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I have one of those somewhere. I ended up buying a Hitachi drywall screw gun ( reconditioned) for less than 40$ shipped. looks like new, works like new. 40foot cord. no learning curve, dont have to pay attention to depth once set up. if doing a large area, I'd get a drywall gun. then again, I've never been shy about acquiring a new tool


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought one of those but ended up not using it.
For my entire house, I used a DeWalt 12V impact driver.

I've found that it gives me gives me much finer control than a drill driver
for putting the screw head just barely below the surface.

That said, I've never used a dedicated drywall gun; I suppose that it would be much faster,
especially since it has the screws right with the gun on a strip.

However, for me, I don't think that I could have done a 'better' job if had I used a
drywall gun.

Arky


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DangerMouse said:


> I'm confused. That is used IN a drill. ....and it's totally un-necessary.
> I drywalled my whole house with a phillips bit in my variable speed drill.
> 
> DM


yes, that is used in a drill. and yes, it is un-necesseary. but i have a bit of a habit of putting the screws in to far . and that tool would stop that, i think. making the job easier and faster.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bbo said:


> I have one of those somewhere. I ended up buying a Hitachi drywall screw gun ( reconditioned) for less than 40$ shipped. looks like new, works like new. 40foot cord. no learning curve, dont have to pay attention to depth once set up. if doing a large area, I'd get a drywall gun. then again, I've never been shy about acquiring a new tool


if i could get one for $40 otd, i think i'd buy it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Arky217 said:


> I bought one of those but ended up not using it.
> For my entire house, I used a DeWalt 12V impact driver.
> 
> I've found that it gives me gives me much finer control than a drill driver
> for putting the screw head just barely below the surface.


i would waist so much time using my impact driver = screws to deep. my drill has much finer control, but its not perfect.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> if i could get one for $40 otd, i think i'd buy it.


http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_W6V4G..._extended_cord_w_generator_plug)___i2361.aspx
at the time, it was on sale for 34 with 6.80 shipping when I got it.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/drywall-dimplers-3-pack/933482

This is what we've used in finishing a basement. Works great.

With Phillips screw bit, tendency to sink too deeply and rip the drywall.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

orange said:


> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/drywall-dimplers-3-pack/933482
> 
> This is what we've used in finishing a basement. Works great.
> 
> With Phillips screw bit, tendency to sink too deeply and rip the drywall.


Variable speed and finger control. Never happened once to me! 

DM


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I have had one for awhile but just recently had a need to use it... Wasn't impressed. Usually kicked the screw loose a bit proud of the drywall and I had to go back and set the screws. Ended up finishing the job with the impact. The ones I have are the same as the ones in the posted home depot link. I think the problem was that I was working an old house and the studs weren't a consistant density. If I hit a hard spot when the cup was just starting to push the bit out, it would cam on me. Some places it worked great, others, not at all. If you have a lot to do, I would say the Hitachi would be $50 well spent.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I use them from time to time. They work fine when I don't have my drywall gun with me and I'm doing a small job. The depth adjust works well. Its no replacement for an actual drywall gun but it's a heck of a lot better than trying to set a screw to the proper depth without one.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

A drywall gun does more than just set the screw to the proper depth - which is really important as to not tear the paper and give proper hold.
It also pushes the drywall against the stud as you screw making for way less pop outs later.


----------

